# imac g3 ne s'allume plus



## fabix23 (22 Janvier 2007)

bonjour, voila ce matin l'ecran de mon imac clignoter et faisait un bruit electrique alors je l'ai eteint et maintenant il ne se rallume plus du tout.
serait-ce la pile ou autre chose ?


----------



## fabix23 (22 Janvier 2007)

je l'ai laisser debrancher 10min et maintenant quand je l'allume il s'eteint au bout de 2-3 secondes.
pourquoi ?


----------



## claude72 (22 Janvier 2007)

Problème classique du iMac G3 : THT ou carte vidéo HS (rien à voir avec la pile). Il y a déjà plein de topic sur ce sujet.


----------



## fabix23 (23 Janvier 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Problème classique du iMac G3 : THT ou carte vidéo HS (rien à voir avec la pile). Il y a déjà plein de topic sur ce sujet.



mais pourquoi quand j'enleve la pile, il ne s'eteint plus (le voyant reste orange et rien ne s'affiche a l'ecran) et quand je la remet sa s'allume et s'eteint aussitot ?


----------



## fabix23 (23 Janvier 2007)

et si c'est un THT ou la carte video, il faut faire quoi ?


----------



## Tiki10 (23 Janvier 2007)

fabix23 a dit:


> et si c'est un THT ou la carte video, il faut faire quoi ?



Ben malheureusement, j'ai trouvé pas mal de sujet à ce propos, et je crois que la solution la plus approprié ( et la moins couteuse ), et de se trouver un autre mac  
Et je profite de ce sujet pour demande s'il est possible de brancher un écran Svga directement sur la sortie video d'un imac G3. En bricolant une alim ATX pour l'alimentation, il doit etre possible de reutiliser la CM aprés le déçès de l'écran.


Tiki


----------



## badvallu (3 Février 2007)

ta daa da daan tu ta tu da da da da daaaaaaa Rip.


C'est tout a fait possible de le réparer il y a de nombreux site de bidouille, mais attention à l'investissement, que cela ne coûte pas plus cher qu'une bécanne neuve..


----------



## mac_eric (9 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire votre pb.
Je suis spécialiste en réparation imac g3 350 - 700 mhz sur la région Toulousaine.

Vous avez le condo de 560 uf sur la carte analog bord qui est hs.
Ce condo coute 15 euros mais il faut completement démonter l'imac.
Ce n'est pas la tht   .

Cordialement,
Eric


----------



## Jack Dell (12 Février 2007)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Ben malheureusement, j'ai trouvé pas mal de sujet à ce propos, et je crois que la solution la plus approprié ( et la moins couteuse ), et de se trouver un autre mac
> Et je profite de ce sujet pour demande s'il est possible de brancher un écran Svga directement sur la sortie video d'un imac G3. En bricolant une alim ATX pour l'alimentation, il doit etre possible de reutiliser la CM aprés le déçès de l'écran.
> 
> 
> Tiki



Farpaitement cela fonctionne très bien, il suffit d'acheter une alim ATX ( perso j'ai trouvé une alim mini atx pour les faibles encombrement et bruit) un circuit logique type cmos 4069 que l'on trouve chez selectronic.fr et un prolongateur d'alim pour bidouiller les connecteurs. un peu de fer à souder. On trouve des sujets et explications sur macbidouille et sur le net. Attention à ne pas fixer directement l'alim atx sur le chassis metallique du mac si on conserve celui-ci, les masses ne sont pas identique! j'ai grillé deux alim pour ça


----------



## Averell d (20 Février 2007)

_Vous avez le condo de 560 uf sur la carte analog bord qui est hs._


Il me semble en effet que ce soit la bête noire des imac g3, car 3 des miens ont l'alim à découpage qui semble rendre l'âme. Sur l'un d'entre eux j'ai changé le 470 uF 400V avec un effet bénéfique d'une semaine environ, mais .... il doit y avoir un ou 2 autres condo qui doivent souffrir en même temps. Sur les alim de fax et autre, il y a un condo de 220uF et 100uF à systématiquement changer. Sur les imac g3 je ne les trouve pas car ils sont plus nombreux et pas toujours visibles. Peux-tu me dire où est ce 560 et s'il y a ces mêmes condo à changer ?
ps la carte fait alim et THT en même temps.

Cordialement


----------



## Tiki10 (7 Décembre 2009)

Attention, méga déterrage 
L'ecran de mon Imac G3 rendant l'âme, j'ai pris les devants, et j'ai recuperer la CM ainsi que tout les cablages. En m'aidant de ce site , j'ai connecté une alim ATX. Et comme je possedais déja un adaptateur VGA, tout roule pour le mieux. Voir meme plus puisque je peux acceder à des résolutions impossible avec l'écran de l'Imac.
Il me reste un probleme. Le fait de brancher le cable d'alim allume automatique le mac, et il m'est impossible d'eteindre l'alim de maniere logiciel. Le mac, lui s'eteind bien, mais l'alim ATX coninue de tourner. Pour l'instant, le tout est relie sur une multiprise avec interrupteur. Mais j'aimerais faire mieux.
Quelqu'un sait-il comment remedier a ce problème ?


Tiki


Ben j'ai un gros doute à ce sujet, (en lus, ça vaut pas le coup, des Mac comme ça, on en trouve des pas chers, il s'en est même donné dans don de Mac)mais on va profiter du déterrage pour expédier ce topic dans le forum adéquat !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------

@pascal77 : 

Le but de ce montage n'est pas de faire revivre une machine de bureau sous os9 ou plus, mais de profiter de la faible consommation du G3 désaccouplé de l'ecran ( gros consommateur d'énérgie ), pour en faire un serveur de fichier et plus encore sous linux qui pourrait tourner quasiment en permance et administré à distance en ssh et via webmin. La partie logicielle et materielle me servent de supports pour des apprentissages personnels.
Je me sers donc du materiel que j'ai sous la main pour réaliser ce projet. Pour mes enfants, j'ai trouver un MDD pour pas cher.
Voili, voila


Tiki


----------



## Tiki10 (7 Décembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé ! 

Tiki


----------

